# Can I attach a toilet to sewer cleanout?



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

This is not a good idea. Not only is it against code, but it will result in a toilet that is not vented. This carries the possibility that the trap in the toilet won't function properly and allow sewer gas into your house. Go ahead and break the floor and do it right, it isn't as hard as you might think.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, bad idea. You definately need to do it right.

Post pics or a diagram of what you've got. We'll walk you through it!


----------



## MnMan (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'll get some pictures up and see what you think.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Those toilets require special hanger systems, which are up into ~ 1000 dollar range. They take ~ 15" of depth in the wall after blocking and whatnot, and after that you still have to buy the toilet.

Not only that, but that would be considered a wet-vent, and fixtures discharging into a wet vent shall be within the same story as the wet vented fixture. You also can't discharge a toilet into a wet vent either.

I'm with these guys. A little concrete work and some proper fittings would probably be cheaper, easier, and DONE RIGHT! :thumbup:


----------

